# new star OM-60 install



## tazmania (May 13, 2008)

I have a New Star OM-60 connected via serial port to a Win98 machine running Omega Pro ver 8/2003, where can I get de win98 drivers fo this cutter?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Taz,

If you don't get a response in this section of the forum, think about re-posting this thread in the cutter section of the forum. Folks with cutters may see your question there more easily.

Maybe give the title a little more description as well, like "Need win98 drivers for New star OM-60". The more folks can see in the title, the better chance they can spot you if they can help. Good luck! Hope you find it, or better yet, have already found it!


----------

